# My Avia Electronic



## wilhenri (Aug 26, 2013)

Yet another car boot find some while ago. The instructions clearly state that the battery has a limited battery life of 3-5 months so when I needed it replacing I took it to the Debenhams in store watch booth and have an 18 month guarantee on the new battery they fitted.. Could be interesting when it dies in about 5 months.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

haha great idea!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well you've answered a question I asked some time ago on the forum, that no one could answer.

So well done you. :thumbup:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice idea! Another I had and have flipped and now regret 

Still such is the price you pay in the WIS world 

This was mine, a steel version of your funky gold.


----------



## wilhenri (Aug 26, 2013)

Well the battery died after exactly 12 months, I imagine cell technology has improved over the years and the original 3 to 5 months is now increased, so back to " InTime " at Debenhams for a new cell as they guarantee their batteries for 18 months. No Hassle done and dusted so could be free batteries for life !!!!


----------

